# Paging all AquaBid Buyers & Sellers!



## SanDiegoFishes (Jun 13, 2004)

There is an awesome contest currently running to celebrate AquaBid's 5th year, and everyone that is registered can (and should) enter! All you have to do is fill out your "Just Me" page at Aquabid. Many of you had it filled out already, alas, all of them were erased when AquaBid crashed recently. Many folks are donating excellent prizes for this contest (including myself, I am donating one of my now Famous Woodle Mega Boxes of Snails!) Contest is free to enter, no strings, no nothing. Just a way of making AquaBid a better and more fun place to share with other hobbyists. Here is a bit more information, hope you guys will go fill out your "just me" page and enter the contest! Deadline is this Sunday, so hurry!

To CELEBRATE Aqua Bid's 5th Birthday!

Welcome to the First Annual "Just me Page" Contest

For all Registered Sellers and Buyers on Aqua Bid

Prizes Prizes and MORE Prizes!

What is a "Just Me Page"? It is what lets Buyers and Sellers know something about you. In the last crash these were destroyed. So to help kick start you into re-creating them, let's have a contest!

Mark will be the judge. He gets the work but YOU get the Prizes!

Where do you find "Just Me Pages "created by your fellow fish/snail addict? 
www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auctio....cgi?justmelist

You can create your own "Just Me" Page by clicking on the "My Account" link at the top of every AquaBid.com webpages.

How Will this Contest Work?

There will be 4 prize categories:

Most Supportive of AquaBid

Most Informative

Most Humorous

Most Creative

To help keep it fairer and simpler

No entry can win more than one of the above categories. NO pornography, vulgarities, obscenities or flaming of others. Existing "Just Me" pages may be submitted with what you have or fancy it up.

I Am A Buyer, Not a Seller - Why Should I Participate?

What better way to show off your favorite hobby and your fish? What better way to let the Sellers here that want you to succeed with your favorite hobby know what you need? What better way to let everyone know a little about you and get a chance to WIN a Prize at the same time?

So How Will this Contest Work? How Do I Enter?

All entries must be submitted no later then Feb 20th at 8:59 p.m. Pacific time.

You'll need to send your email address and link of your "Just Me" page to:

ImaKettle at, [email protected] She will coordinate all the names of contestants to present to Mark.

These folks have all donated items to be awarded as prizes for the "just me" contest. Remember these fine folks when you are looking around for some quality stuff to bid on! Look at how many prizes there will be! Get those entries in ASAP!

Amazonmoosey 
Aquaman61 
Gwchat 
Arnoldziffles 
Rarefishatlax 
Bookman 
Woodle 
Finny 
Kensfish 
Majesticenterprises 
Marlin 
Vincent3161 
lotsoffish 
Aquariaman 
Aquaman121


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the whole-hearted promotion. That is interesting. Now, if you are allied in some way to Aquabid.com, explain why there have been repeated outages ==== edited out ==== great answers below. Thanks...

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

These threads ha have some info for you, Andrew.
http://www.fishforums.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?p=335&highlight=#335
http://www.fishforums.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?p=9&highlight=#9
http://www.fishforums.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?p=2&highlight=#2


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Great answers... thanks...

Andrew


----------



## SanDiegoFishes (Jun 13, 2004)

pineapple said:


> Thanks for the whole-hearted promotion. That is interesting. Now, if you are allied in some way to Aquabid.com, explain why there have been repeated outages ==== edited out ==== great answers below. Thanks...
> 
> Andrew Cribb


Not allied in anyway to AquaBid, just noticed that noone seemed to know about the contest, so spreading the word  
The outages were a major you know what, grrrr!
Barb


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh man, I didn't know the just me pages were lost. And I worked sooo hard on it. :toimonst:


----------



## SanDiegoFishes (Jun 13, 2004)

Check out this growing list of prizes! Hurry and fill out your "just me" page 

3 TRIOS GREEEN SWORDS
6 MIXED CORIES

extra large Albino Bushynose pleco males, My dwarf cray, Some albino endlers, Double swordtail endlers, Hybred endlers, F1 endlers

a brand new in the box hot magnum
filter

6 young Goo-obo gobys

1 aqualog all labyrinths! Incl. shipping

A MEGA "WOODLE BOX" OF GORGEOUS RARE COLORED SNAILS! I will be packing a box FULL of tons of beautiful, rare colored freshwater snails, of many varieties! There will be AT LEAST 50 Pomacea bridgesii snails (Mystery Snails) in this box, and they will be a lovely mix of many colors including light purple, dark purple, blue, ivory, chestnut, magenta, chocolate, gold, jade, and more! I will also include an Asolene spixi (The very, very rare in the USA Zebra Apple Snail that I imported from Germany last year). Other snails I can put in the box (Your choice if you would also like some of these) are Cana apple snails (Various colors, including white footed golds) Malaysian Trumpet snails (mocha and cream colored), brown ramshorns and whatever else I can find cruising around in my tanks and ponds! These are all lovely snails, nice and healthy. Snails will be shipped in a thick Styrofoam shipping container with a long running heat pack, to arrive to you healthy, and happy! And of course, I will be paying all shipping costs as well. You will LOVE your Woodle box of snails!!

a brand new copy of Jay Hemdal's "Aquarium Fish Breeding" book and a copy of my self published "Shipping Tips for Hobbyists" (it's a "hundred seller" - I've sold 100 copies so far).

NEW "Success with Discus" books by Quarles. [list
$29.95ea.](wholesale $12ea. =$120)

3... 1 lb. packages of my "Custom Blended Diets... For whatever species
winner desires. [list $42/$52ea.](whlsle. $28/$38ea. =apx.$100)

A Millinium 2000 'hang on wet/dry' Filter. [list $45](wholesale $19/$23)
$50 Discus Gift Certificate. (value)

I'd donate a dozen Yellow Xiphophorus Alvarezi juveniles. It is a great swordtail, but my prize breeder male jumped before I got photography, so I have not offered them on Aquabid.

I'll send them out to the winner at my expense too. 
some onion plant/bulbs, gold severums

3 awesome trios of show guppys from Hawaii

1 Zebra Pleco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1 lb. brine shrimp flake
1 lb. spirulina flake
1 lb. earthworm flake
1 lb. cichlid flake
1 lb. color flake
A last minute donation from Kensfish


----------

